# What are hedgehog hats?



## ILuvHedgies (Jan 7, 2012)

Does anybody know what hedgehog hats are? I really can't figure out their use, can somebody tell me? Thank you...


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

They are made of fleece and are basically an alternative to fleece bags. Hedgies hideaway and sleep in them, just like a little, fuzzy house. Nikki on here makes hats, along with several other products. Here's her website with the fleece bags, blankets, hats, etc.: http://quillsnthings.webs.com/accessoriesforsale.htm

Here is a picture from Nikki's website- one of her hedgie hats:

[attachment=0:hfqay8nc]Nikki's hedgie Hat.jpg[/attachment:hfqay8nc]


----------



## ILuvHedgies (Jan 7, 2012)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> They are made of fleece and are basically an alternative to fleece bags. Hedgies hideaway and sleep in them, just like a little, fuzzy house. Nikki on here makes hats, along with several other products. Here's her website with the fleece bags, blankets, hats, etc.: http://quillsnthings.webs.com/accessoriesforsale.htm
> 
> Here is a picture from Nikki's website- one of her hedgie hats:
> 
> [attachment=0:16kz1nq4]Nikki's hedgie Hat.jpg[/attachment:16kz1nq4]


Oh, okay...thanks!


----------

